# xpress recovery 2



## Wolf78 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Wie funktioniert xpress recovery 2 ?  Wenn ich den PC starte und das Logo kommt von GB ,da steht unten xpress recovery 2 (F9 ). Wenn ich aber F9 drücke passiert nichts . Festplatten modus AHCI . Festplatte mit Betriebsystem Vista 32 Ultimate ( 80 Gb ) und 2 weitere Speicherplatten 2 x 2 GB . 
Ich wollte eigentlich mit xpress recovery 2 die 80 GB Backupen auf eine der 2  250 GB Festplatten .
SATA kabel steckt in den Richtigen anschlüssen ( Glaub 1und 2 ) .

Wie geht das ?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß muss man dazu die Gigabyte CD die beim Board dabei war ins Laufwerk einlegen. Dann startet er das.
Ich glaube auch das man damit nur die Systempartition sichern kann, bin mir aber nicht sicher da ich das nicht verwende. Daher, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## derLordselbst (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Tool scheint eine generelle Backup-Funktion für Festplatten zu leisten. Nur beim ersten Mal muss die CD eingelegt werden. 



> After Xpress Recovery2 is executed from CD-ROM for the first time, it will stay permanent in your hard disk


 - Also den ersten Start mit CD durchführen.

Wo es sich auf die Harddisk schreibt, ist die nächste spannende Frage. Aktuelle Gigabyte-Boards haben ja generell das Problem, dass sie bei bereits beschriebenen Datenträgern mit ihren BIOS-Backup auf bereits beschriebene Teile zugreifen. 

Eine ausführliche Anleitung findest Du hier:

GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - Service Center


----------

